# Zebras holding



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys. Question about my zebras, currently two females are holding eggs, but they are both still feeding. Normal? I thought they don't eat?

I have seen the eggs in their mouths as recently as today. 

Thanks


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Not entirely sure if it's normal or not, but some fish do try to feed when holding, at least i've seen one of mine trying to eat. Is it their first time holding?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

yep first time for them. I think they have both eaten their eggs though, cant see any in there now. maybe they get better at it as they age? both fish are pretty young


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah, it's not uncommon. A lot of the times they'll prematurely spit the eggs/fry too early as well. 

I definitely wouldn't stress if this was their first time holding. chances are if your water paramaters are good they'll be holding again within a few weeks. It may take a couple batches for them to get the idea of it, but they'll figure it out.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

cool, thanks guys for the info. They definently spit them, but I am not too stressed at all really. wasnt really planning on doing anything special with the fry, more of a if you live you win sort of thing.


----------

